# What are your goals?



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

So following the recent success of Coontastic Nijinsky I was wondering? Do you set in your heart little goals for what you'd like your cats to achieve on the show bench? Or do you just take it as it comes?
As my cat was not originally bought as a show cat I'm quote chilled about it all. I know though that if I'd bought one with the intention of showing I couldn't help but feel quite competitive!


----------



## Archer (Aug 6, 2011)

I'd love just to have a show cat!!!!

I won't be able to show Kasabian as he can nip strangers if they force attention on him.....so my aim is just to have a go!

I know tho that won't be enough. As a child, bought up on Pullen-Thompson books it was my dream just to go to a Gymkhana. Once I was old enough, I wanted to win and then I got into eventing! Even now I'd sell my soul for an advanced event horse. I dream of finding my own Be Fair .....insert other famous horse bought for teenager. 

Back to the point in hand and sorry for hijacking....my aim.....to win a class (or get a rosette!)


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

i showed my siamese boy for the first time in may, he wasnt bought as a show cat but his breeder sujested it, my main reason for going was to meet other siamese/ oriental cat lovers as i found most people i spoke to werent that keen on them (lady and the tramp i think is the main culprit). I loved it and so did he. he also done rather well coming first in his breed class. Its a great experience. I loved reading the judges critiques.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I think if you have a cat specifically for showing, then your goal should be to go all the way!


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Depends on how competitive you are, we show our cats and it's great to win, but if they don't then it was a good day out meeting some good friends, you always take home the best cat at the end of the day  then there are the people that go to shows only to win and are not happy if there cats don't do well and stand by their penn saying "crap cats, crap cats." Yes it happens


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Steverags said:


> Depends on how competitive you are, we show our cats and it's great to win, but if they don't then it was a good day out meeting some good friends, you always take home the best cat at the end of the day  then there are the people that go to shows only to win and are not happy if there cats don't do well and stand by their penn saying "crap cats, crap cats." Yes it happens


I've spent many years competing with horses and have seen the same thing there. Far too often someone would ride out of the ring and give the horse a good slap once they were out of view :incazzato:

I have in my head a little goal but really its just a fun day out. I've only been to one show and that was in January so I am very excited as another one approaches!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I had the aim of getting Coda her four merits. That's now done - it helps get the breed recognised and hopefully soon into championship status not just assessment. I enjoy it but it's expensive. Not sure if I will show her again until she can get a 'proper' title. I don't mind losing but getting a rosette is fun.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

When were were looking for a Maine Coon kitten we talked about it and decided we wanted a cat with show potential, and when we saw Ozzy advertised his breeders stated he must go to a show home so this was perfect for us... We really love nothing more than taking Ozzy or any of our boys to shows and of course its always nice to come away from a show after your cat has done so well, but IMHO some exhibitors do take things too serious, at one show there was an exhibitor ( no names to be mentioned) that was placed second to one of our Ragdolls and when she saw the result they put cat into her pen and walked out saying " these judges dont know what they are doing" well i think if you get to that stage then its brob a good idea to stop showing , because unless you have a very very exceptional cat as Nijinsky is then there will be occations when your cat is beaten by a better looking cat in the judges opinion. There is nothing wrong with having goals though and to see your own cat at the front of the show being judged for overall best in show is an amazing feeling, we have come away from shows with nothing at all but it wont stop us from showing, we have made so many great friends from attending shows and the highlight for me is when members of the public stop and admire your cat and want to know all they can about him, i think the answer is , enjoy the show day, enjoy the company and keep smilling not matter what the result is..................Chris...


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

spid said:


> I had the aim of getting Coda her four merits. That's now done - it helps get the breed recognised and hopefully soon into championship status not just assessment. I enjoy it but it's expensive. Not sure if I will show her again until she can get a 'proper' title. I don't mind losing but getting a rosette is fun.


Doesn't a rosette just make ALL the difference. I still felt as excited with our rosettes from our first (and only) show as I did st gymkhana's when i was younger


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

My show boy was the kitten we chose because we wanted to show. He is our precious little man all day, every day no matter what. I hope to go as far as I can with him but realise he isn't the very highest calibre of cat so expect a Grand Premier title but even one Imp Cert would be fantastic.

My other two weren't chosen to be for showing. One has done very well when we have shown her but I am not fussed about showing again as it is expensive and not something I would miss taking her to. The other cat I have got a title with too but I don't think she will do very well at all in the Grand classes. I have yet to try her, I might try her once, but I think she's gone as far as I can go with her which is great for a cat I didn't expect to show.

I like showing but the nasty morons who take it too seriously to the point of being at a show ever fortnight can be unbearable....


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

what kind of cat do you have messy had a nosey to see if you have any pics, hope you dont mind.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

messyhearts said:


> My show boy was the kitten we chose because we wanted to show. He is our precious little man all day, every day no matter what. I hope to go as far as I can with him but realise he isn't the very highest calibre of cat so expect a Grand Premier title but even one Imp Cert would be fantastic.
> 
> My other two weren't chosen to be for showing. One has done very well when we have shown her but I am not fussed about showing again as it is expensive and not something I would miss taking her to. The other cat I have got a title with too but I don't think she will do very well at all in the Grand classes. I have yet to try her, I might try her once, but I think she's gone as far as I can go with her which is great for a cat I didn't expect to show.
> 
> I like showing but the nasty morons who take it too seriously to the point of being at a show ever fortnight can be unbearable....


A bit harsh! I'd be at a show every fortnight if I could afford it, and if yet were nearer. I think I can imagine the types of people you refer to though, the super competitive "crap cat" people as mentioned above.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

I have been very, very, very lucky and far luckier than most, as our cats have already managed to achieve many of the goals we aimed for. When we first showed our rescued SLH white mog, Tanya, in 1995 and she got to the Supreme my dream was to one day win Supreme Non Pedigree, never dreaming that we would, yet in 2008 our second SLH white rescue, Raffles, achieved that dream, it is a day I shall never, ever forget. He is still with us but was 14 a few weeks ago and retired last year after a long and successful show career, far more successful than we could ever have hoped for, and with a string of titles in both GCCF and TICA to his name. He was the first, and is still, we believe, the only, non-pedigree to be both a Supreme and UK Grand titled cat in GCCF and a Regional Winner and Supreme Grand Master in TICA.

When we got our first pedigree cats the breed was not at Championship level and the dream then was to have one of the 20 cats who were the qualifying cats to get them there, Jack became number 9 out of the twenty, was the first ever Selkirk to go overall BIS at an all breed show and then became the very first titled neuter and also the first Grand Premier of the breed. 

When the new Olympian titles came in we had another dream, to have the very first ever Olympian titled HP, we also achieved that when Dream gained the Bronze title in October 2011, we are in no rush for the Silver and Gold, time enough for them, just to be the first ever was more than enough.

So, any goals left? Oh yes, as well as the few additional titles for some of our cats, we just want to continue to enjoy our shows, amongst the many good friends we have made over the years, to be able to applaud our friends' successes and to win graciously and lose gracefully, and, the one dream we ALL achieve, to come home with the best cats at the end of the day


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

jo-pop said:


> A bit harsh! I'd be at a show every fortnight if I could afford it, and if yet were nearer. I think I can imagine the types of people you refer to though, the super competitive "crap cat" people as mentioned above.


I meant the nasty people who are there not that people who are there that frequently are nasty so yeah the competitive people who would probably hurt their cat as punishment for "failing".


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

munchkinpie said:


> what kind of cat do you have messy had a nosey to see if you have any pics, hope you dont mind.


I have Birmans!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

I know some people who do try to show every couple of weeks , but i cant imagine anyone harming their cat for failing as you say.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

carolmanycats said:


> When we got our first pedigree cats the breed was not at Championship level and the dream then was to have one of the 20 cats who were the qualifying cats to get them there, Jack became number 9 out of the twenty, was the first ever Selkirk to go overall BIS at an all breed show and then became the very first titled neuter and also the first Grand Premier of the breed.


Ah you are THAT Carol - You've got that gorgeous Jack Frost! And Soupie is your daughter - am I right?


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

I have some nice horror stories, from the lady who came over to my wife and had a go at her because our cat beat her cat, to the lady that got reserve grand and a show person though she had forgotten her certificate and said to her don't forget your certificate, only to find it at the end of the day in her penn ripped up.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Like you Steve, ive seen them too, ignorant people who dont have the decency in them to congratulate winners, but at the end of the day when i see them having a hissy it gives me a chuckle lol...............Chris


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Don't get me wrong anyone who reads this, they are of a very small minority, most people at shows are lovely people, always willing to help and congratulate you on any wins you get.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I've only been to one show and I have to say everyone there was lovely. My cat was only 4.5 months old though so not really any threat to them.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I have an IGP who has reached his limit. I won't enter Olympians, I don't agree with them. I also have a girl who is a Grand and has 2 Imperials. I will try for three more Imps, she isn't even 2 yet so I have some time. I will then quit showing. I am fed up with it all now and it's too expensive. I will prob just tag a long at shows with friends.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

spid said:


> Ah you are THAT Carol - You've got that gorgeous Jack Frost! And Soupie is your daughter - am I right?


Yes re Jack Frost  But no re Soupie, we just happen to have the same surname, no relation.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

carolmanycats said:


> Yes re Jack Frost  But no re Soupie, we just happen to have the same surname, no relation.


ahhh my mistake. Sorry


----------

